# تأجير سيارات في لبنان و استقبال من مطار بيروت



## رويال الشرق (7 أغسطس 2013)

*

الجمـل لخـدمات التاكسي الراقيـة فـي لبنان

Lebanon Beirut Taxi service
Aljamal Car Rental Services
Beirut Airport reception 24/7

تاكسي تاجير سيارات بلبنان للمجموعات
و الافراد صـيفا شـتاءا سائقين - سيارات 
استقبال من المطار - جمسات - فانات -
حديثة للايجار - توصيل للشام و سوريا
تأجير سيارات - استقبال من مطار بيروت

71848499
Aljamal Taxi

للاتصال:
0096171848499
*​


----------



## رويال الشرق (7 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: تأجير سيارات في لبنان و استقبال من مطار بيروت*

تاكسي تاجير سيارات بلبنان
71848499
Aljamal Taxi

للاتصال:
0096171848499


----------



## رويال الشرق (7 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: تأجير سيارات في لبنان و استقبال من مطار بيروت*

*

الجمـل لخـدمات التاكسي الراقيـة فـي لبنان

71848499
Aljamal Taxi

للاتصال:
0096171848499
*​


----------

